# James Levine, Plácido Domingo, and Peter Gelb in Conversation



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


>


Ageing is not very flattering for Levine.


----------



## GodotsArrived (Jan 12, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Ageing is not very flattering for Levine.


Nor was youth


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GodotsArrived said:


> Nor was youth


Ouch................


----------

